
Conjunction fallacy - ZeljkoS
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjunction_fallacy
======
DanBC
I was going to write a blog post about this and why people link violence to
mental illness.

We know that people with mental illness are not more violent than the general
population and that they're much more likely to be the victim of violent crime
than the perpetrators of violent crime, but we still see people insist that
mental illness means violent behaviour.

I think that's conjunction fallacy mixed with a bit of confirmation bias.

